# Lets see some dove field Pics



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd love to see some dove field progress pictures. Ill start it off with mine. Its a little 8acre field in North Georgia with a dummy power line running through the middle of it. We drilled  it with a dove mix (BT Millet, Dove Proso, Sunflower,sorghum and Sesame). This is the third year planting it and so far we have had some awesome shoots. First year we planted the same thing as this year and you couldn't keep your gun loaded. Last year we got a little busy and wound up just planting Brown Top but we still had a good shoot with plenty of birds just not quite like the previous year.

Also, for the guys that plant straight sunflowers how do yall harvest them come time to shoot. Do yall just bushog them down or what. Thought about trying to plant a big patch next year to see how they turn out.

Look forward to seeing some field set ups and plantings.


----------



## guido5221 (Jul 15, 2014)

I plant mostly sunflowers


----------



## guido5221 (Jul 15, 2014)

Another one


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 15, 2014)

guido5221 said:


> I plant mostly sunflowers



Looking good, I don't know if my sunflowers will be mature by the season opener or not. What type of sunflowers did you plant?

Do you burn, bush hog, or what once the season gets here?


----------



## hometown1964 (Jul 16, 2014)

guido the fields look great got to keep BP off that little pecan tree this year lol


----------



## mose (Aug 8, 2014)

BUMP

Getting excited! Love seeing pics of fields. I have to do something at work.
#daydreaming


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 8, 2014)

Our 5-6 acre field in Greene County as of last week. Browntop millet and sorghum. Bring on the season!


----------



## wacknstack (Aug 10, 2014)

*Sunflowers*

Cleaning up the edges of my sunflowers. 20 acres total planted. Seeing lots of birds.


----------



## wacknstack (Aug 10, 2014)

*Another field*

This is our field in Alabama .


----------



## GAGE (Aug 11, 2014)

*Our first dove field so far.*

This was planted in early July. It is mostly brown top, with several rows of sorghum.  The millet is turning, and the sorghum is heading out. The only problem so far, has been the hogs.  
What is the next step, when do you all start cutting strips? Do you spray yours, and or burn?  This field is right at 4 acres, and was planted for my kids, and a few friends.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 11, 2014)

GAGE said:


> This was planted in early July. It is mostly brown top, with several rows of sorghum.  The millet is turning, and the sorghum is heading out. The only problem so far, has been the hogs.
> What is the next step, when do you all start cutting strips? Do you spray yours, and or burn?  This field is right at 4 acres, and was planted for my kids, and a few friends.



Looks great Chris.


----------



## Hammock (Aug 11, 2014)

I am jealous, ya'll got it going on.


----------



## Curly (Aug 14, 2014)

Will start chopping this weekend, Corn is ready also


----------



## injun joe (Aug 17, 2014)

dusk dove


----------



## Trapnfish (Aug 17, 2014)

injun joe said:


> dusk dove



that is a really cool pic


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 17, 2014)

Field update! Mowed a few strips of the millet today! Hoping it'll brown out within the next week or so!


----------



## tcoker (Aug 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## GAGE (Sep 1, 2014)

I finished cutting our millet yesterday, but as you can see the sorghum is still green and not ready.  I then ran the disk  over the edges to bring a little more dirt up.
The field looks good, but most of the local birds are right up the street on a spot that was nothing but millet and coffee weed.   Hopefully after they shoot Saturday, it will push some down for my kids on Sunday.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 4, 2014)

Figured I give a quick update on our field. It is looking to be a good shoot. Weve been mowing a few strips here and there and plowing them up a week or so later. Finally burned everything the first of this week and the birds are thick. Going to set out the hay bales in the morning for blinds. If its anything like the previous years we are going to have a blast. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## duckone (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm officially jealous, Georgiadawgs78.  Looks like you guys should have one jam-up dove field there.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 4, 2014)

Burn baby, burn!


----------

